# GEORGIA BASS TRAIL IS COMING IN 2020!!!!!



## ReelsAndWheels (Jul 20, 2019)

I'd like to invite you to join the Facebook page for the Georgia Bass Trail which will launch it's inaugural season February of 2020.  For the schedule and more information please come join us.  

https://www.facebook.com/groups/georgiabasstrail/


----------



## prbailey (Aug 21, 2019)

FYI, Berry's has there tournament at Sinclair on March 21st out off Dennis Station.


----------



## ReelsAndWheels (Aug 21, 2019)

prbailey said:


> FYI, Berry's has there tournament at Sinclair on March 21st out off Dennis Station.


Then it’s going to be AWFULLY crowded!


----------

